
This Week in DevOps - ciguy
https://thisweekindevops.com/2020/04/17/weekly-roundup-april-17th-2020/
======
klitze
I think this kind of sites are valuable as it is quite hard to keep track of
the ever changing IT world.

In the beginning of this year we started
[https://nativecloud.dev/](https://nativecloud.dev/) which is a weekly curated
list of noteworthy articles and tools of the cloud native world. We aim to
publish every sunday.

I also recommend [https://devopsish.com/](https://devopsish.com/) which is
always on point.

~~~
ciguy
DevOpsIsh is great, I am a subscriber there also. I started ThisWeekInDevops
to serve a slightly different need for a similar audience. I wanted to keep up
with just new announcements in the Cloud/DevOps space but without filtering
all the content marketing that passes for announcements these days.

There was nothing out there quite like what I wanted so I started it myself. I
focus on really only covering actual NEW stuff and filtering out the existing
stuff.

------
stingraycharles
I like this. I once heard an anecdote from an AWS solution architect that
they’re launching products so fast, _they_ have real problems keeping up with
it and keeping their staff trained.

The situation for us, however, is even worse: we’re expected to keep up to
date with all these products, ideally across all cloud platforms. I find it
simply impossible to keep up, and I appreciate this.

~~~
notokay
>I find it simply impossible to keep up

How so? There are so many blogs, podcasts, news feeds, and youtube channels
about clouds.

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs) even have a RSS
feed for lazy persons

~~~
wilkystyle
I would say you have probably answered your own question: There are so many
blogs, podcasts, news feeds, and youtube channels that it often feels hard to
stay on top of exactly what is relevant.

------
gravypod
> The announcement does not specify whether this will also work with EKS
> (Kubernetes) Fargate but the mounts appear to be on the container level.
> Given this it seems likely that this will work for EKS also. If you have
> definitive information about this please let me know and I will send an
> update next week.

If I remember correctly, EFS is distributed NFS. If they support automatically
provisioning AWS EBS blocks, mounting them into a fargate instance, and
specifying IOPS/transfer speed/replication they'd surpass most of the
offerings from other clouds platforms. Provisioning local/distributed storage
(fs & block) is a massive pain in most clouds. AWS is one of the few clouds
that I've used that let you provision IOPS and bandwidth. If you can provision
block, file system, distributed, local, and specify performance requirements
you'd be able to make some really efficient systems with no external DBs.

edited: typo NTFS->NFS

~~~
jen20
> EFS is distributed NTFS

I'm 99.999% sure this is a straightforward typo, but it's NFS (Network File
System) not NTFS (the Windows NT File System).

~~~
gravypod
Yep, too early and too little coffee. s/ntfs/nfs/g

